# FORZA night 18/12/09



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi guys

not really done this since it first come out,

but who fancys it tomorrow night :thumb:

about 7pm onwards :thumb:


gammer tags please,

nicp2007


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ahh I would but gonna see Russel Howard instead!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

My lad will join you if that is alright.
Gamer tag is Quilam94


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

chisai said:


> My lad will join you if that is alright.
> Gamer tag is Quilam94


no worrys mate the more the merryer :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Oooooooooh im In with my bad a$$ drifting skills, iv got another weekend off and the misses is working a late so this is mint for me, considering its my last day at work tomorrow and we are going pub after i might be a bit late and a bit drunk, but hey it should be a good crack ha ha ha.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

james b said:


> Oooooooooh im In with my bad a$$ drifting skills, iv got another weekend off and the misses is working a late so this is mint for me, considering its my last day at work tomorrow and we are going pub after i might be a bit late and a bit drunk, but hey it should be a good crack ha ha ha.


:lol: i'm on for the same reason, mr mrs is working till midnight

i think we best have damage turned off then if your drinking, collisions will be on though


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

My driver would also like to join you
GamerTag Mattasahatter13


----------



## Stigosaurus (Dec 18, 2009)

nicp2007 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> not really done this since it first come out,
> 
> ...


just added both of you


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Watch out ladies here i come  ......... Nic send me an invite


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

i will be on in about 10 mins "monkeyboy170"


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

my gamer tag is yelac21271 how do you join the group / race etc etc


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG none of you are on. . . . and to think i actually ended a drinking session to come play....... tut tut tut, shame on you all


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i'm here now,

sorry


----------



## Stigosaurus (Dec 18, 2009)

james b said:


> OMG none of you are on. . . . and to think i actually ended a drinking session to come play....... tut tut tut, shame on you all


i was on, but i didnt add u 
sorry


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Plonker, Add me on there, db James B db 

whos up for some more racing latter on?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

What sort of time?

I may be on but depends on Swmbo.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

i'll prob be on - FCSmudge


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Dougster1566

Loading in 10 mins..


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

not tonight but i'll be on tomorrow after top gear :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

anyone on after TG then???


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

On now.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

sorry mate i must of just missed you :wall:


----------

